# where can I find a vinyl distributor in the Orlando, Florida area?



## GrayRacing (Feb 26, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone here knows where i can find a vynil distributor in the Orlando/Tampa area?

Thankyou,
GRAY Racing parts & apparel


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

Fellers is a good supplier in Florida and you might try Grimco, I get vinyl and misc supplies from them every week.


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

Fellers has locations in Tampa & St. Pete. if you live close by you can place your order then go and pick it up. It will save you on shipping costs. 

Randy


----------



## ANTEYE (Feb 26, 2008)

try Sign Supply USA. They have a warehouse on Currency Drive, right off of Sandlake near the Florida Mall. They carry Specialty Materials Textile vinyl, Avery and Oracal graphic vinyl. Home Page - Sign Supply USA

Does Fellers and Grimco (love that name!) have websites?


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

fellers.com and grimco.com both have good prices on their vinyl
I use Fellers for their banner materials


----------



## signs4bizness (Feb 16, 2008)

Give Florida Graphic Supply a try. They carry Oracal FDC 3M & more...
Florida Graphic Supply - Your Wholesale Ink Jet Equipment and Supplies Resource

BDP Supply carries some lower end GMI vinyl. But they have the cheapest blanks in Florida.

Imperial Banner Tampa also sells vinyl wholesale. DIRT CHEAP BANNERS!! 
Wholesale Banner Manufacturer in Tampa Florida

Hope this helps!!


----------

